# Dewalt Edge Guide is a Smooth Slider



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I have been thinking that I could really use an edge guide, but none of my routers have the holes in the base to install one. Has anyone ever made an auxiliary base plate with holes bored to accept the rods? And if so, how would you go about it?
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Joe, 
I think the base plate would flex too much. Have you looked for a router on the used market? Most routers now have holes machined in the base to accept some sort of edgeguide.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Willie. I was thinking about maybe making a base plate out of oak or maple, about 3/8" thick, just the size of the original router base, using longer screws to mount it. Most of the work I do is not very deep, so I don't think that the extra thickness of the base plate would hinder me. 
What do you think?
My problem is that I'm strapped for cash now and Miss Honey Ma'am will be tolerable upset if I run out and buy another one. I have five now, including a brand new Bosch-none of which have the edge guide holes.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

I use this edge guide with a DW618 and it does work nicely, however I have one problem and that is that the DW618 base has one flat edge, so for example when I am routing a finger hold on the bottom of a cutting board, I have to offset my stop blocks or the finger hold will not be centered on the board. I am not sure why they did not design the base with 2 flats sides versus only one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Dewalt does make a router with two flats sides on the base - the DW621. Many users noted that the smaller base of this design made the router less stable on edge cuts. Otherwise it is a well liked router. 
To me personally, I would much rather have round bases. If you have ever cut breadboard ends with a flat-sided router, you know what I mean. If the router turns at all, it will sour the cut. With a round base, turning the router has no effect. 
Overall, I think they got the 618 right. I just use the round side of the base.


----------



## Deadend (Oct 25, 2017)

Has any figured out what the graduation marks on the adjustment dial indicate? Are they 1000th of an inch or some other fraction. No instructions with mine and on line searches have been fruitless. Even Dewalt couldn't help! All their techs are gone until 1/7/19!
Thank you for your time.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the graduations on the microadjust. Just set the bit to your layout lines and you'll get accurate results.


----------

